
Succinctness Is Power (2002) - mojuba
http://www.paulgraham.com/power.html
======
mojuba
Looking back, this is one of Paul Graham's essays that changed the way I code
and think about coding more than anything else did. I can't re-submit this
enough. Myself, never used Lisp in production but I get that Lisp probably
suits best for illustrating the points made in the essay.

And I wish Paul wrote more on programming today (and switched his web site to
HTTPS too!)

